# What would you choose?



## sleepyluke (Oct 13, 2009)

I am buying a bike for my wife and trying to make the best decision. We have a great LBS that I would really like to buy from that sells Cannondale and Giant. My wife has it narrowed down between the Cannondale CAAD 9 5 and Synapse Alloy, the Trek 2.1 (other not so great shop) and considering a Giant Avail. We had been looking only at 105 groups and looking at basically $1500 out the door. Well today I went in to look at the Giants to jsut see what they had in stock and the owner was there and in talking to him, he has a new carryover 2008 cannondale Synapse full carbon but with Tiagra components. I can get the 08 for $1200. Granted this all depends on fit, and we are going in the next day or 2 to ride all of the above back to back, but would you spend the money on the carbon with lesser components? Am I crazy for making it this hard? What do you think? $300 bucks less for a full carbon? This is going to be first road bike, but not new to biking, been riding mtb for years.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Tiagra will last a pretty long time. That being said, 105 is the minimum Iʻd want on my road bike. Tiagra would be okay for a commuter. You could put the $300 away to upgrade the Synapse when itʻs needed.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Which one is lighter? If there's not much difference in weight I'd go for the one with the better components. There's a better chance they will hold their adjustments.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Ask the shop owner to put the $300 towards 105 - with carbon that is a great deal.

It may cost you a little more in the end ($300 may not cover the entire upgrade but it should go a long way).

On Cannondale's website 2009 - they offer the Synapse Carbon 6 with Tiagra @$1,299.00 - not a bad deal. Tiagra is a decent group.
The Synapse Carbon 5 with 105 @ $2,199.00 also a fair deal.

Regardless, make sure the bike fits.

Sounds like you have some opportunity here.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

+1 for trying to get the Carbon for $1200 plus $300 for a partial upgrade to 105.
You wouldn't NEED to upgrade the whole group - I would think shifters and rear derailleur would be an adequate upgrade, and give you the biggest bang for your buck. If it were me, I would do those two first, and maybe brakes next..but I don't think anything more would be necessary. (Desirable maybe, but not necessary).

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

The Trek 2.1 is a great bike.


----------



## DeLuz (Aug 1, 2008)

Carbon no question as long as it fits and she likes the ride.
Components can be upgraded. Ebay is your friend.


----------



## sleepyluke (Oct 13, 2009)

Well we bought the carbon Synapse. She rode the CAAd 9 and loved it, loved the Synapse, and really liked the Trek. She says the CAAD 9 and the Trek felt quicker, but more comfotable on the synapse. And with the thoughts of the great deal and what we would have in the bike as a 2010, could not pass it up. Great fit, got it all adjusted to her, but still not a big fan of the seat, but she is going to give it a couple hundred miles to see if it gets better. For the deal and the service we got, we were very pleased. I will be here soon for some better shorts suggestions for Christmas, since this was not supposed to be here till then, but could not pass it up! Thanks for all of the suggestions


----------

